# Bonjour à tous !



## danielb (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello everyone from a french composer... I'm guitarist for some decade now, playing a lot of gypsy jazz & also other stuff.. but in fact i began making music on an Amiga 500 in another life.. and now for some time i'm making music in my home studio again...

Looking to share some good music and great vsti instruments with you 

have fun

Dan


----------



## Suganthan (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome! Have a good time!


----------



## danielb (Dec 28, 2015)

Orcel said:


> Welcome et bienvenue Daniel. Toujours intéressant de connaitre des guitaristes sur la place parisienne. (Cela pourrait m'être utile de savoir ce que vous jouez. Y a-t-il un endroit ou l'on peut entendre votre travail ?)
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cyril


Hello enchanté !... je fais beaucoup de jazz manouche et pas mal de musique de l'est aussi... actuellement je suis à l'etranger mais à partir du printemps en France pour la saison des concerts... Vous pouvez avoir plus d'infos sur mon site http://www.danielbeja.fr


----------



## Arnel007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Salut Daniel! Bienvenue sur V.I. Content de rencontrer plus de compositeurs français! Je suis ici pas trop longtemps, mais c'est super! I can tell you that you are part of a great community. VI is awesome! You'll enjoy it.

Blessings!


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 29, 2015)

So many French composers! Bienvenue ! C'est un bon choix de rejoindre cette communauté. C'est le forum MAO le plus qualitatif du web a mon avis! Welcome!


----------

